# Was bedeutet "traceroute"?



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Was sagt das Ergebnis einer traceroute-Abfrage aus?

Angenommen, tracert hollandconsul.xx ergibt aa.bbb.cc.ddd und tracert spanischefirma.xx ergibt ebenfalls aa.bbb.cc.ddd - was bedeutet das dann?

Was bedeutet es, wenn sich beide Werte plötzlich ändern, aber wieder identisch sind?

Grüsse
ciiiico


----------



## Fidul (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen, tracert hollandconsul.xx ergibt aa.bbb.cc.ddd und tracert spanischefirma.xx ergibt ebenfalls aa.bbb.cc.ddd - was bedeutet das dann?


Dann sitzen die beiden wahrscheinlich auf dem gleichen Server. Globalisierung eben. Oder eher doch familiäre Beziehungen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es weitere Forschungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

www.whois.sc/

Der Dienst listet alle Domains, die auf einem Server laufen.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2004)

Klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## technofreak (28 Juni 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt irgendwie nicht.


dito , wenn überhaupt werden nur 


> .com	.net	.org	.info	.biz	.us


Endungen gesucht und die Ergebnisse sind mehr als fragwürdig


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2004)

Vielleicht bediene ich das ja auch falsch.

@Nebelwolf: gib bitte mal ne kurze Anleitung.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Juni 2004)

Hm ...

ja, Reverse IP erfordert eine kostenlose Anmeldung. Die Anmeldung ist lästig und ich vergesse immer die Paßworte, aber es gibt keine ungewollten eMails von dem Dienst. Ich teste so etwas immer mit individuellen eMailadressen wie z.B. [email protected][meine Domain].de

Deutsche Domains verarbeitet der Dienst auch nicht, aber es ist immer ganz nett, wenn man sieht, welche Domains ein Spammer noch so betreibt.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2004)

Hier ist noch was:

http://www.dnsstuff.com/

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2004)

So geht ein traceroute auch:

http://www.visualroute.ffs.net/

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

seit meinem letzten Besuch hat man die kostenlosen Dienste offensichtlich abgespeckt. Jetzt gibt es bei "Reverse-IP" nur noch drei Domains angezeigt. Sehr schade. Der Monatsbeitrag liegt bei heftigen 15 USD. Leider ist es der einzige mir bekannte Dienst, der eine umgekehrte Suche ermöglicht. 

Für die deutschen Domains ist der Dienst vermutlich aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht verfügbar. Es gab vor ein paar Jahren zwei Websites, die so etwas für .de angeboten haben, aber nur wenige Stunden online waren. Angeblich soll dies aber bis heute über Konsolenbefehle möglich sein.

Schade 
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> www.whois.sc/



Das Ergebnis ist sehr schön, vielen Dank!


----------

